# STOLEN HORSE please everyone look & spread the word!



## Vicki1986 (12 March 2007)

friends friends horse. stolen very close to where i am, makes me shudder thinking about anything like this happening to mine. owner is beside herself. please all pass this on to all horsey people you know. this horse will no doubt be for sale somewhere in the UK or ireland at some point.

http://www.freewebs.com/kenthorsewatch/mostrecenttheft.htm


----------



## Amymay (12 March 2007)

How terrible - please God she turns up safe and well soon.


----------



## lisaward (12 March 2007)

what a lovely horse ,hope they find her soon


----------



## vicm2509 (12 March 2007)

Oh no how awful. Poor owner and poor horse 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Im quite far away but I will keep my eyes out for her.


----------



## ticobay831 (12 March 2007)

OMG thats awfull, what a lovely looking horse.
I cant begin to imagine what your friend must be going through.
I hope you get her back, will keep my eyes open.
Keep us upadated
Debs x


----------



## alfirules (12 March 2007)

is there another way of viewing the picture, im on a wireless network at college and for some reason that webpage is blocked! 
is it on kent horsewatch?


----------



## terrierliz (12 March 2007)

Thoughts are with your friend - what a gorgeous horse
Can't imagine what she's going through


----------



## Dogbetty141 (12 March 2007)

My thoughts are with your friend hope she finds her horse safe and well!  Lovely horse!


----------



## pixie (12 March 2007)

You should perhaps try putting this information in the stolen horses sticky, so that it doesn't get lost


----------



## Vicki1986 (12 March 2007)

thanks will do!

she is gorgeous isnt she, please everyone keep your eyes out especially if anyone attends sales or auctions etc.


----------



## OWLIE185 (12 March 2007)

Was she stolen from a field or a stable?  Is she freezemarked or micro-chipped?  Is she easy to catch or load?


----------



## Vicki1986 (12 March 2007)

stable, dont know, easy to load yes as they tried to take others but they wouldnt load so they left them loose on the yard

the area was done a short while ago many stables in the area lost their tack


----------



## ru-fi-do (13 March 2007)

God that is terrible!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Makes me shudder thinking about it, she is very like my mare, will keep ears and eyes open, although not in that area but you never know where they might go. Fingers crossed for a safe return . x


----------



## fjudge (13 March 2007)

Please feel free to post it on our forum. The general board would be best -
http://francescamae.proboards40.com/index.cgi

Will warn people i know and ask them to keep an eye out. Im so sorry


----------



## CAYLA (13 March 2007)

This is shocking 
	
	
		
		
	


	




it makes my blood boil 
	
	
		
		
	


	




These people need shooting......the owner will be devastated......This has to be the worst possible thing wondering what has happened to a beloved pet


----------



## Vicki1986 (14 March 2007)

it makes me feel sick too. i nearly cried when i was told - and i dont even know the owner or horse!! 
my pony is my life i dont know what id do if this ahppened to me.
thanks 4 all support please spread the word as much as you can everyone 

no news yet, no sightings etc. the ports etc have been informed xx


----------



## twinkle (14 March 2007)

hats awful i cant imagine how she mut feel i think i would have a breakdown i really do hope they find her afe and wll really soon


----------



## JM07 (14 March 2007)

Will keep alert.

just one question??? why was she wearing a controller headcollar overnight..................


----------



## Vicki1986 (14 March 2007)

i dont know horse or owner myself so couldnt tell you - i presumed it was hanging outside the stable and the used it


----------



## pootler (14 March 2007)

She wasn't wearing a controller headcollar overnight.  It was hung outside her stable door, the thieves put it on her when they stole her.


----------



## JM07 (14 March 2007)

begs the question why it was there at all????

i NEVER leave anything lying about so to make a thiefs job easier....


----------



## ru-fi-do (14 March 2007)

But if you look at it in another way, on our yard there should always be a headcollar handy for every horse incase of an emergency.


----------



## JM07 (15 March 2007)

indeed...but i have mine in a trunk next to the muck trailer, which is 10 yrds from the stables...out of sight, out of mind.

anyhow, this isn't the real issue, just a few things that i would question...lets hope the horse is found safe and well.


----------



## Amymay (15 March 2007)

RHT - Do you every have anything nice or constructive to say??


----------



## JM07 (15 March 2007)

when it warrants it, yes.


----------



## Vicki1986 (15 March 2007)

"just a few things i would question" 

i dont think we or the owner needs your approval of how they keep their horses, and the didnt deserve to have their horse stolen just because they leave a headcollar in view.


----------



## JM07 (15 March 2007)

as i said, the headcollar isn't the issue here..and i hope they have the horse back asap.

and no, i wasnt asking for any approval, far from it.
just making a valid point.

i repeat..i hope the horse is returned safe and sound soon.


----------



## RLF (15 March 2007)

i'm sure thieves carry spare headcollars,  there not gonna turn up and just hope that someone has left one lying around to make the theft easier,.
Vicky1986, i will keep my eyes peeled, horse turn up all over the country.  Very sad loss, i have a ID grey mare also, i would be heart broken if someone took her.


----------



## wildpinksalmon (15 March 2007)

omg how terrible i hope and pray that horse and owner are reunited very soon!! I can only imagine how she must be feeling!!

comments regarding headcollars are so not called for like said already, the fact theives come to steal horses would indicate that headcollar or not she would have been still been stolen the fact they came with a horsebox would probably indicate that they would have had headcollars also!!!!!!! I personally would rather have headcollars outside stables so that in an emergency rather than have someone (if they are there before me) be able to save my horses lives instaed of waisting 5 minutes rummaging through a box 10 yards away looking for something to rescue them fires catch quickly after all they dont wait for you to look for equipment do they??

comments like that are so not going to help the owner are they??


----------



## CAYLA (15 March 2007)

Yep................these b*****ds would no doubt have had their own headcollars or rope maybe to steel this poor horse


----------



## Vicki1986 (16 March 2007)

thanks guys please pass round the link to other websites forums tack shops yards and friends she wil turn up somewhere x


----------



## evsj (16 March 2007)

Just seen your post - Duckhurst sale was on last Friday (9th March) could she have gone through there?


----------



## Vicki1986 (16 March 2007)

kent horsewatch informed all auction houses etc so hopefully not x


----------



## Mooch (20 March 2007)

My heart goes out to her owner!!!!!!!!!!!! She is like my mares mummy!! 

I will keep my eyes and ears open. 

Do horsewatch contact every horse auctioneers?

Beeston have a sale on tomorrow and Saturday!


----------



## Breezesbenefactor (27 March 2007)

You do seem a little bitter and twisted. This poor kid is being tortured at the moment...perhaps sympathy is a more useful tool in these situations.

Anyhow fingers crossed....


----------



## JM07 (28 March 2007)

as i have already said, my comments weren't the real issue.

i hope she is found asap.


----------



## Always_late (30 March 2007)

Vikki1986, has there been any news on your friends stolen horse?  Maybe taken abroad?  Just thinking that because of the part of the country you are in?  Maybe someone else can answer this - Do the police/customs have info on stolen horses at the major ports?  Beautiful horse, I hope she is recovered soon.  Some consolation, she is a mare - might be sold for breeding?  Have her details been sent to studs etc.  Poor poor owner, I cant imagine what she is going through.  I hope all will be well soon.  I've copied your picture and have E mailed it to friends in france.


----------



## NuttymareII (30 March 2007)

There is still no news on this horse unfortunately.  All ports, customs, etc have been informed.  Her poor owner is desperate to get her back, fingers crossed she will, she is such a big beautiful horse, she tends to stand out.


----------



## Sparklet (4 April 2007)

actually your comments were not relevant at all.

Hope the horse turns up soon.  The details have already been circulated via e mail to all our Riding Club members so the message is getting out there.  Sending the owner good vibes that she turns up soon.


----------



## JM07 (5 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
actually your comments were not relevant at all.

Hope the horse turns up soon.  The details have already been circulated via e mail to all our Riding Club members so the message is getting out there.  Sending the owner good vibes that she turns up soon. 

[/ QUOTE ]

neither are yours..thankfully she was found/returned 5 days ago..keep up!


----------



## Sparklet (5 April 2007)

I am really pleased the horse was found and returned - how sad that you used it info to point score.


----------

